# Gestrichelte Linie in Photoshop 6



## MrHTML (22. August 2001)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich in Photoshop 6 gestrichelte Linien erzeugen?

Kurz und simpel. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Saesh (22. August 2001)

http://www.gfx4all.de

tutorials >> photoshop >> basics

tut name: gestrichelte linie


----------



## MrHTML (22. August 2001)

Schnelle Hilfe! Ich danke.


----------



## BloodyGary (18. Januar 2005)

Die Seite is leider nicht mehr funktionierend -.-


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

Kein Wunder ... nach fast dreieinhalb Jahren   

Wenn du bei Google suchst, findest du recht passende Ergebnisse, wie hier: http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/photoshop/linien/index.php

Falls dein Problem bzw. eine Antwort nicht zu finden ist, dann melde dich einfach nochmal


----------

